# دوره فى الميكروكنترولر



## eslamzidan (12 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته

كلنا نعلم ما أهمية الميكروكنترولر بالنسبه لمهندسى الاليكترونيات والأتصالات ومميزاتها فى توفير واختصار مساحة الدوائر الاليكترونيه بشكل كبير ده غير الاختصار فى التكاليف الماديه للدائره

حبيت نبدأ نتعلم سويا الميكروكنترولر من الصفر عن طريق محاضرات دوريه ان شاء الله هنزلها بانتظام كل يومين وهذه أول محاضره:

http://www.4shared.com/file/50427545...6be/Lec_1.html

وأرجو من الأعضاء المتابعه والاهتمام.


----------



## ramy_abdo (12 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جدا و يا ريت لو فى اى حاجة زيادة فى الميكرو تقوللينا عليها


----------



## eslamzidan (12 يونيو 2008)

العفو أخى رامى وان شاء الله ستجد المزيد


----------



## عصام نصرة (13 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## eslamzidan (14 يونيو 2008)

المحاضره الثانيه:

http://www.4shared.com/file/50652809/da65c1eb/Lec_2.html


----------



## م على محمود (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل ولكن عندى مشكله المحاضرات مابتفتحش عندى على الpdf مش عارف ليه؟


----------



## eslamzidan (14 يونيو 2008)

ممكن يكون العيب فى البرنامج نفسه عالعموم هشوف لو فيها مشكله .


----------



## khadeejeh (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على جهودك المميزة


----------



## eslamzidan (17 يونيو 2008)

المحاضره الثالثه:

http://www.4shared.com/file/50910842/870401f9/Lec_3.html


----------



## OCTavious (17 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## egy.eng (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرالك يا اخي انا جديد في المنتدىارجو ان استفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## eslamzidan (18 يونيو 2008)

نظرا لدواعى السفر فسأضطر الى اعطاء ست محاضرات دفعه واحده:

http://www.4shared.com/file/51167705/13837b13/Lec_4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/51359687/de2156e8/Lec_5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/51626095/973727c2/Lec_6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/51740092/6824cbb8/Lec_7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/51740185/ee99056d/Lec_8.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/51740261/753152a3/Lec_9.html

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## ياقوت الحكيم (20 يونيو 2008)

الف مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ياقوت الحكيم (20 يونيو 2008)

الاف مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهاجر (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ إسلام 

إدارة الملتقى تشكرك على جهدك 

لك كل الشكر والتقدير وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد جزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس افق (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور جدا ومزيد من الجهد


----------



## أبوعبد الملك (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي في الله : 

جزاك الله الف خير مجهودطيب تشكر عليه نرجو المزيد ممافيه نفع للاسلام والمسلمين.
ابو عبد الملك


----------



## eslamzidan (2 يوليو 2008)

آسف لغيبتى الطويله عن المنتدى وشكرا على الردود الأكثر من رائعه.
والآن نستأنف مشوارنا مع الميكرو واليكم المحاضره العاشره:

http://www.4shared.com/file/53550995/1ea6fc06/Lec_10.html


----------



## eslamzidan (4 يوليو 2008)

المحاضره الحادية عشر من الميكرو بتوفيق الله:

http://www.4shared.com/file/53832607/b3e14fab/Lec_11.html


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يوليو 2008)

دام عزك يا معلم


----------



## سماره سماره (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المحاضرات


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يوليو 2008)

شيئ جميل بالفعل


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا الك على المجهود


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يوليو 2008)

يالله الكل يحمل المحاضرات ويستفيد


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزيك حسن الخاتمة


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يوليو 2008)

احبك في الله


----------



## المهندس كرامة (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## معاذ هندسة (6 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يجعل هذا العكل في ميزان حسناتك
وربنا يزيدك في العلم والعمل الصالح


----------



## eslamzidan (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا أخوتى على الردود الطيبه وحان موعد المحاضره الثانية عشر:

http://www.4shared.com/file/54179432/2b0b720e/Lec_12.html


----------



## eslamzidan (8 يوليو 2008)

المحاضره الثالثة عشر:

http://www.4shared.com/file/54364872/c4bf1e08/Lec_13.html


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eslamzidan (10 يوليو 2008)

المحاضره الرابعة عشر:

http://www.4shared.com/file/54614523...2b/Lec_14.html


----------



## geniusse01 (10 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر اخي الكريم.لقد قمت بتحميل الملفات ال14 اليوم وسابادا بقرائتها ان شاء الله اواتمنى ان تقدم لنا خيرة عملية وليس نظرية بحته...ما اريد قوله ببساطة لم لا نجعل الموضوع اكثر حركية بالمناقشة فوضع الدرس وترك الامور على حالها ليس بمفيد(على الاقل في نظري) فان كنت قد تقدمت بالدروس الى حد كتابة البرنامج فلم لا تضع تمرينا يحاول الاخوة حله وبالتالي تتوضح المعالم اكثر فاكثر وكما اسلفت سابدا بقراءة الدروس ان شاء الله واتعبك معي ان طرا لي اي سؤال..يعطيك الف عافة وربنا يوفقك.اعتذر عن الاطالة يا صديقي.


----------



## نور الدين مولانا (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد الكيكي (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eslamzidan (16 يوليو 2008)

آسف حقا على الـتأخير ولكن كان هناك بعض المشاغل والى الأخ الكريم Geniusse01 اقتراحك جميل وفعال جدا ولكنى غير جاهز لتحقيقه فى الوقت الحاضر ولكن أعدك بتنظيم موضوع فعال فى هذا الشأن باذن الله
أما الآن فقد حان موعد المحاضره الخامسة عشر:

http://www.4shared.com/file/55448941/fc3da192/Lec_15.html


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## حسين الخزرجي (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم ( لاخير في علم لايعلم )


----------



## eslamzidan (20 يوليو 2008)

المحاضره السادسة عشر:

http://www.4shared.com/file/55931677/4699901d/Lec_16.html


----------



## eslamzidan (24 يوليو 2008)

المحاضره السابعة عشر:
http://www.4shared.com/file/56405029/9d6fd129/Lec_17.html


----------



## م على محمود (24 يوليو 2008)

*بالنسبة للمحاضرات*

اخى الفاضل جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المحاضرات ولكن عندى استفسار الاحظ ان معظم المحاضرات تعتبر كتابه فقط اعنى لو زود الموضوع ببعض الصور ليتضح الامر وايضا الاحظ عدم وجود الدوائر التى تحقق البرامج المكتوبه فكيف سنركب هذه الدوائر مثل الlcd مثلا ونحن لا نعرف كيف يكون تركيب الدائره ككل وكيفيه تريبها مع الميكروكونترولروهكذا فى بقيه المشريع فارجو التوضيح منك ومره اخرىجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود السيد حامد (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا على هذه الدورة


----------



## جررريح (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخوي وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكور لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## حمزه حسنى (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقية الاصل (29 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير ورفع من مقامك في الدنيا والاخرة ... وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## منار يازجي (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عيوني


----------



## ابن العميد (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
م اسامة عمر


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eslamzidan (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا أخوتى على الردود الجميله وآسف جدا فى التأخير 
لقد قمت برفع المحاضرات جميعها مع الأمثله و عددها 20 محاضره وهذا هو لينك الملف:
http://www.4shared.com/file/54474777/9fecb4b2/Microchip.html
وهذا هو الموقع الأصلى للمحاضرات:
http://www.amqrp.org/elmer160/lessons
وهذا كتاب قيم للميكرو بلغة الAssembly :
http://www.4shared.com/file/54488915/e5a0777b/The_PIC_Microcontroller_Book.html
وهذه كتب جيده لمن أراد أن يبرمج بلغتى الBasic و ال C :
http://www.4shared.com/file/54494219/97f542b9/CBasic_For_PIC.html
وأترك الموضوع مفتوحا لمن أراد الاضافه أو الاستفسار .


----------



## فهد القطرين (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ااااااااااااااالف شكر ليك اخى الكريم علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## samiaabdalfatah (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا عاوزه اعرف رقم picالمتوفر فى السوق


----------

